# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  mit welchem Alter?

## Gast

Hey ich wollte egentlich nur mal fragen 
mit dem Alter und so wann man mit dem Windsurfen anfangen 
sollte und wann man es besser seien 
lassen sollte. Selber bin ich gerade 15 geworden 
und fange jetzt damit an.

cu Duke

----------


## Max01

Fast schon zu spt :-). Nein Nein, man kann mit jedem alter sufren lernen! Mein Vater hat mit 50 angefangen und es ist kein problem!

----------


## Thorsten

richtig,
ich hab mit 6 jahren angefangen.
das ist meiner meinung nach das frheste. in die andere richtung gibt es keine grenze.
also geeignetes alter von 6 bis 120 :D

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## F2surfpro

Moin!
Also 15 ist noch ganz ok ,danach ist es denke ich um richtig Profimig was zu machen schon zu spt,auch mit 15 muss man sich ranhalten wenn man was in der Richtung machen will.
Bin selber 14 und hab mit 10 angefangen,movemig denke ich persnlich dass es ab 12-13 Jahre richtig losgeht,so war es jedenfalls bei mir.
Das davor war eher so Erfahrung sammeln.

Hang Loose!

----------


## Surflord

Ich hab mit 10 Jahren den Grundschein gemacht...
Danach hatte ich leider nicht oft die Gelegenheit surfen zu gehen, dass hat mich ein bichen zurckgeworfen.
Doch jetzt geht es einigermaen.

----------


## Thorsten

wer will denn schon profi werden? ja ok, wollen tun es viele, aber schaffen tun's weniger als 1%.
surfen ist immer noch funsport und soll - wie der name schon sagt - spa machen. und das in jedem alter.
man kann auch gut mit 40, 50 oder 60 anfangen ;-)

aloha,
thorsten :7
http://www.goiter.de

----------


## pozovandale

Je frher, desto besser (ich hab mit 12 angefangen)! Das einzige Problem ist, wie komme ich mit meinem Zeugs zum See/Meer, falls ich nicht dort wohne und keine Verwandten/Freunde hab, die mich mitnehmen/selber surfen. Viel Spa beim lernen!

----------


## F2surfpro

Das Problem mit dem hinkommen haben ja viele ,ich wohn zum Glck bei den Schweriner Seen und hab's auch nicht weit zur Ostsee.
Wenn man nicht in der Nhe wohnt denke ich dass man dann die volle Untersttzung von den Eltern haben muss um viel surfen zu knnen und das zu realisieren was man sich vorgenommen.
Nehmt euch die Zeit!

Hang Loose!

----------


## F2surfpro

Ich denk schon dass man es schaffen kann wenn man hart an sich arbeitet und sich viel Zeit nimmt,man muss allerdings das Glck haben die Mglichkeiten dazu zu haben und wirklich voll und ganz dabei sein.
Auerdem find ich Surfcamps echt klasse,sie machen zum einen viel Spass, haben mich aber auch immer weitergebracht.
Trotzdem muss man natrlich mit Spass dabeisein denn das ist das Allerbeste an diesem Sport der Fun und die gute Zeit auf dem Wasser!

Aloha!

----------


## Thorsten

ja, wenn du nicht nahe am wasser wohnst, kannst du es vergessen. 

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Felix

:-) just go for it!!

----------


## rip da lip

also ich bin grad 16 geworden,und surfe nun seit mitte juni!
ich denke dass ich dank meiner loacation(kiel)ganz gut bedient bin,und deshalb schon einigermaen(trapez,schlaufen) fahren kann...
ich denke ,dass man frhestens mit 10 anfangen sollte...
das wichtigste ist aber immernoch,dass du ein revier hast,das deinem knnen entspricht...
was bringt es denn bitte,bei 2-3 rauszugehen,und am nchsten tag boeigen 7ner zu haben???
daher geh nur raus,wenn gute bedingungen FR DICH sind,und nicht fr robby naish  ;o) !
sonst willst du am ende des tages alles in die ecke schmeissen und findest surfen scheisse!
genug der worte,geh aufs wasser und hab spass...
aloha,
rip da lip

----------


## Gast

Ich hab im September 2001 auf ner Klassenfahrt angefangen und bin 13.Ich finde das voll geil!!!!!!!

----------


## Gast

>Ich hab im September 2001 auf 
>ner Klassenfahrt angefangen und bin 
>13.Ich finde das voll geil!!!!!!! 
>

du bist wohl imfalschen chat  wir reden nicht bers selberbefummeln klar also pack das bisschen ein

----------


## Marius

******;-) Lol ;-)******

aloha MArius

----------


## Gast

HH
tekieler

----------

